# Krallen durch ein Bild



## mps (3. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ist es mit Photoshop möglich einen ähnlichen Effekt wie bei diesem Plakat:

http://www.impawards.com/2001/jurassic_park_iii_ver1.html 

bei diesem Bild:





zu erzeugen. Also ebenfalls drei Krallen, die das Bild aufreissen. Jedoch nicht so klein, wie die dem JP3 Plakat, sondern über die gesamte obere Hälfte?!

PS: Ich habe kein Photoshop, weiß deshalb auch nicht, ob es möglich ist


----------



## Leola13 (3. Juni 2004)

Hai,

Antwort : JA 

Ciao Stefan

PS : Das JA ist ein Link. Nicht das wieder einer schreibt ich könnte mir meine Kommentare sparen.


----------



## Fineas (3. Juni 2004)

Geht alles und mit etwas mehr Aufwand wirds sogar "schön".

Einfach die Form mit Polygonlasso, anlegen, ein wenig bearbeiten (verzerren), aus dem Original ausschneiden, Schatten drunter, fertig.


----------

